# Interior signage requirements



## waspencer

According to ICC A117.1, Section 703.1.1, Interior and exterior signs identifying permanent rooms and spaces shall comply with Sections 703.1, 703.2. and 703.3. However, I am uncertain as to the intent of where interior signs are to be required. Is this to suggest that interior signs identifying permanent rooms SHALL be required at all permanent rooms or that the signs must comply WHEN PROVIDED. In general, are interior room identification signs required to be provided?


----------



## steveray

When provided, shall comply...usually put up after CO solves the problem......Usually only bathrooms and such are required to have signage I think it is in 1110?......

1110.1 Signs.

Required accessible elements shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following locations:

1. Accessible parking spaces required by Section 1106.1 except where the total number of parking spaces provided is four or less.2. Accessible passenger loading zones.3. Accessible areas of refuge required by Section 1007.6.4. Accessible rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.5. Accessible entrances where not all entrances are accessible.6. Accessible check-out aisles where not all aisles are accessible. The sign, where provided, shall be above the check-out aisle in the same location as the check-out aisle number or type of check-out identification.7. Unisex toilet and bathing rooms.8. Accessible dressing, fitting and locker rooms where not all such rooms are accessible.


----------



## mjesse

What steveray said.....and WELCOME!


----------



## ADAguy

Also note: nowhere is it written to apply ISA's to tables in restauraunts.


----------



## Builder Bob

SECTION 1110 SIGNAGE

1110.1 Signs.

Required accessible elements shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility at the following locations:

1. Accessible parking spaces required by Section 1106.1 except where the total number of parking spaces provided is four or less.2. Accessible passenger loading zones.3. Accessible rooms where multiple single-user toilet or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location.4. Accessible entrances where not all entrances are accessible.5. Accessible check-out aisles where not all aisles are accessible. The sign, where provided, shall be above the check-out aisle in the same location as the check-out aisle number or type of check-out identification.6. Family or assisted-use toilet and bathing rooms.7. Accessible dressing, fitting and locker rooms where not all such rooms are accessible.8. Accessible areas of refuge in accordance with Section 1007.9.9. Exterior areas for assisted rescue in accordance with Section 1007.9. 1110.2 Directional signage.

Directional signage indicating the route to the nearest like accessible  element shall be provided at the following locations. These directional signs shall include the International Symbol of Accessibility:

1. Inaccessible building entrances.2. Inaccessible public toilets and bathing facilities.3. Elevators not serving an accessible route.4. At each separate-sex toilet and bathing room indicating the location of the nearest family or assisted-use toilet or bathing room where provided in accordance with Section 1109.2.1.5. At exits and exit stairways serving a required accessible  space, but not providing an approved accessible means of egress, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.10. 1110.3 Other signs.

Signage indicating special accessibility provisions shall be provided as shown:

1. Each assembly area required to comply with Section 1108.2.7 shall provide a sign notifying patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems.

Exception: Where ticket offices or windows are provided, signs are not required at each assembly area provided that signs are displayed at each ticket office or window informing patrons of the availability of assistive listening systems.2. At each door to an area of refuge, an exterior area for assisted rescue, an egress stairway, exit passageway and exit discharge, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1011.4.3. At areas of refuge, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.11.4. At exterior areas for assisted rescue, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.11.5. At two-way communication systems, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.8.2.6. Within interior exit stairways and ramps, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1022.9.


----------



## steveray

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Also note: nowhere is it written to apply ISA's to tables in restauraunts.


Correct....Just %5 need be, I usually request it be shown on the plans for less of a debate in the field at CO....


----------



## Jim B

I’m not sure if your jurisdiction has adopted the IBC Appendix E, but designation signs of permanent rooms and spaces (tactile) and directional/ informational  (non-tactile) is covered in IBC 2012; E107


----------



## mtlogcabin

2009 ibc

1007.9

1007.10

1011.3

1022.8


----------



## skipharper

Have you ever gone into a restaurant to do the final inspection and the owner is right on your a.. screaming this has to pass today-I'm losing money? The next time it happens when you pass an accessible sign rub the braille and tell the person-"hey, that's spelled wrong"-generally they will just stand there a few minutes scratching their head!!


----------



## mjesse

skipharper said:
			
		

> The next time ... you pass an accessible sign rub the braille and tell the person-"hey, that's spelled wrong"-generally they will just stand there a few minutes scratching their head!!


One of my faves, works every time!


----------



## ICE

I have an Iphone app for reading braille.  Shouldn't there be a Spanish version?


----------



## steveray

ICE said:
			
		

> I have an Iphone app for reading braille.  Shouldn't there be a Spanish version?


I am pretty sure you can set your phone for Spanish if you wish.....


----------

